# [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an inspection?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A friend of mine just bought a Solectria pickup from PA and was told
he had to have an inspection to license it in the state of Washington.
Here is his email to me:

"The vehicle does not have a current license. I went to DMV yesterday
to try to license it. They are going to require a State Police
inspection because it is an electric vehicle. The secretary who
schedules those won/t be available until Wednesday, and the officer I
talked to by phone said there is a several week wait for an
inspection; therefore, it appears it could be a month or more before I
can drive it off of my property. It does run, and it appears it
accepted a full charge. I find it a little frustrating that they are
going to require an inspection because it is not gas or diesel. The
person we had at the county clerks office indicated that many hybrids
have to have state inspections if they come from out of state. I don't
know what is going on. We purchased a Previa from OR and a highlander
hybrid from NJ last year and licensed them without inspections."

Anyone heard of this before. The vehicle he bought is this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes-Solectria_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZalgoQ3dLVIQ26ituQ3dUCIQ26otnQ3d2Q26poQ3dLVIQ26psQ3d63Q26clkidQ3d5585056752770006487QQ_trksidZp3286Q2em7QQcategoryZ6472QQitemZ200520446152

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Once again, Big brother Government run amuck and evidence of one hand
doesn't know what the other is doing.....

Driving isn't a right, it's a privilege....yeah right.....thank goodness for
this privilege from big daddy government.

Don't forget to Vote today!!!!! 

Sincerely;


Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Nelson
Sent: Tuesday, November 02, 2010 6:31 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an inspection?

A friend of mine just bought a Solectria pickup from PA and was told
he had to have an inspection to license it in the state of Washington.
Here is his email to me:

"The vehicle does not have a current license. I went to DMV yesterday
to try to license it. They are going to require a State Police
inspection because it is an electric vehicle. The secretary who
schedules those won/t be available until Wednesday, and the officer I
talked to by phone said there is a several week wait for an
inspection; therefore, it appears it could be a month or more before I
can drive it off of my property. It does run, and it appears it
accepted a full charge. I find it a little frustrating that they are
going to require an inspection because it is not gas or diesel. The
person we had at the county clerks office indicated that many hybrids
have to have state inspections if they come from out of state. I don't
know what is going on. We purchased a Previa from OR and a highlander
hybrid from NJ last year and licensed them without inspections."

Anyone heard of this before. The vehicle he bought is this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes-Solectria_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkp
armsZalgoQ3dLVIQ26ituQ3dUCIQ26otnQ3d2Q26poQ3dLVIQ26psQ3d63Q26clkidQ3d5585056
752770006487QQ_trksidZp3286Q2em7QQcategoryZ6472QQitemZ200520446152

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ask for a temporary moving permit so you can take it to get repairs and get 
inspected. I don't know about your state, In California it used to be only 1 
day, but here in Utah I think you can get one for a month just for asking.




________________________________
From: Douglas A. Stansfield <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, November 2, 2010 4:48:08 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an inspection?

Once again, Big brother Government run amuck and evidence of one hand
doesn't know what the other is doing.....

Driving isn't a right, it's a privilege....yeah right.....thank goodness for
this privilege from big daddy government.

Don't forget to Vote today!!!!! 



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101102/6aad0c51/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi David,
I own an EV in Washington. It is conversion of an old 87 Nissan pickup. I
had a real runaround when it came to find out if I needed to get it
inspected. Finally I got hold of the actual inspector in Puyallup who said I
did not need to get to get my conversion inspected as long as I did not
change the body. I think you should just check into what are the rules for
registering a vehicle that was registered in another state. If you are in
one of the counties that require exhaust tests you may have to get it
inspected. I live in Thurston Co. so don't have to bother about this.
Tom H.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-licensing-an-EV-in-WA-State-requires-an-inspection-tp3024558p3024679.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good evening David, I too had to have a state inspection. One reason was I did not have a title. But was required to have a Bill of Sale. The other reason is that you are bringing this car in from out of state. It is my understanding that all cars brought in from out of state require an inspection? I will say that it is not one to be worried about. Take it in and be done with it. Al www.evalbum.com/2430



> David Nelson wrote:
> 
> > A friend of mine just bought a Solectria pickup from PA and was told
> > he had to have an inspection to license it in the state of Washington.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When I moved to WA in 94 I was required to get an 'inspection' to register my truck that had a valid ME registration.

All they did was check that the various VIN numbers matched. That and because it was a truck I had to get it weighed.

Now it's an ev.

John




> Roger W <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > In the past, I have had the experience that nearly any out of state vehicle, especially if the license is not current, had to be inspected. EV had nothing to do with it. They were more interested in looking for matching numbers on the motor and frame, checking for stolen parts, chop shop specials, etc.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No direct experience with Washington laws, but it is very typical for some
sort of check when moving vehicles from one state to another. In Idaho, the
"inspection" is only verifying that the VIN matches the title. I'm
presuming this is mainly to combat stolen car operations.

However, that is typically done at DMV, when you go to register the new car
by the agent stepping outside and checking the VIN while you wait. 

In Idaho, there was absolutely no issue caused by the EV conversion at DMV.
I think I actually succeeded in getting the emissions check waived too.
Getting it insured was actually the hardest part.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of John
Sent: Tuesday, November 02, 2010 8:38 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an inspection?

When I moved to WA in 94 I was required to get an 'inspection' to register
my truck that had a valid ME registration.

All they did was check that the various VIN numbers matched. That and
because it was a truck I had to get it weighed.

Now it's an ev.

John




> Roger W <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > In the past, I have had the experience that nearly any out of state
> vehicle, especially if the license is not current, had to be inspected. EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<< Driving isn't a right, it's a privilege....yeah right.....thank goodness
for 
this privilege from big daddy government >>

This came about in the early 1900's after all divers were required to
register and then later it was called licensed.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-licensing-an-EV-in-WA-State-requires-an-inspection-tp3024558p3025388.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup. It was free before and then in the 1900s it become a government issued
privilege. Thanks big daddy government......I love driving my EV....not
paying road taxes from Gasoline but rather paying "socialital benefit
charges" every month on my Electric Bill!!! That is why, we in NJ pay the
6th highest electrical rates in the country!!!

http://www.energyfreedomcenter.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/HandoutStatePo
werRankings090909.pdf Check to see where your state stands...


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Ruspert
Sent: Wednesday, November 03, 2010 9:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an inspection?


<< Driving isn't a right, it's a privilege....yeah right.....thank goodness
for 
this privilege from big daddy government >>

This came about in the early 1900's after all divers were required to
register and then later it was called licensed.
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-licensing-an
-EV-in-WA-State-requires-an-inspection-tp3024558p3025388.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can drive your vehicle all you want unlicensed on your (or someone
else's) private property. But not on public roads unless it is
generally low speed (bicycle, tractor, horse-n-buggy, NEV, eBicycle).

Once you realize that you (and everybody else) is driving a 2-4 ton
potential weapon... 

But it is ironic that a horse and buggy has more road rights than NEV's
in many states (at least in the MidWest).

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Ruspert
Sent: Wednesday, November 03, 2010 8:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an
inspection?


<< Driving isn't a right, it's a privilege....yeah right.....thank
goodness
for 
this privilege from big daddy government >>

This came about in the early 1900's after all divers were required to
register and then later it was called licensed.
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-licensin
g-an-EV-in-WA-State-requires-an-inspection-tp3024558p3025388.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Exactly....I let my kids drive my EV around my yard and on my Private
Road!!! PRIVATE!!!! That is odd that horse's and buggy's have more rights
than NEVs..... I think the horse and buggy is faster as well.


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Childress, Matthew
Sent: Wednesday, November 03, 2010 10:45 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an inspection?

You can drive your vehicle all you want unlicensed on your (or someone
else's) private property. But not on public roads unless it is
generally low speed (bicycle, tractor, horse-n-buggy, NEV, eBicycle).

Once you realize that you (and everybody else) is driving a 2-4 ton
potential weapon... 

But it is ironic that a horse and buggy has more road rights than NEV's
in many states (at least in the MidWest).

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Ruspert
Sent: Wednesday, November 03, 2010 8:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Re-licensing an EV in WA State requires an
inspection?


<< Driving isn't a right, it's a privilege....yeah right.....thank
goodness
for 
this privilege from big daddy government >>

This came about in the early 1900's after all divers were required to
register and then later it was called licensed.
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-licensin
g-an-EV-in-WA-State-requires-an-inspection-tp3024558p3025388.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom is right. I licensed the Ohm Ranger without an inspection, although when
I initially transferred the title they told me it would need to be
inspected. But when I went to get the 3-day trip permit for the inspection
drive, they said no inspection required since it had not been out of
Washington. Hadn't been licensed for the past 3 years either. They could
not, however, change the power class from "g" (gas) to "e" (electric)
without an inspection. And if you live in an emissions test county, you
would need to get a permanent exemption from emissions tests, which would
require an inspection.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-licensing-an-EV-in-WA-State-requires-an-inspection-tp3024558p3053010.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

